
Ask HN: Which USB3 sticks support SuperSpeed on the Rasberry 4? - fluxinflex
Having read this thread https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23741640 and owning a RPi 4, I bought a SanDisk USB3 64GB Ultra Flair stick (VID:PID -&gt; 0781:5591) only to discover that it&#x27;s using the usb_storage driver and not uas driver, i.e. not using SuperSpeed.<p>Is there a list of USB3 sticks that work at SuperSpeed with the Raspberry 4?<p>I also found the quirks list (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.kernel.org&#x2F;pub&#x2F;scm&#x2F;linux&#x2F;kernel&#x2F;git&#x2F;torvalds&#x2F;linux.git&#x2F;tree&#x2F;drivers&#x2F;usb&#x2F;storage&#x2F;unusual_uas.h?h=v5.8-rc4) but there is no entry for the SanDisk stick.
======
mixmastamyk
It is important to note that post was testing SSDs with an external interface.
I don't believe flash-drives are built to handle that kind of bandwidth,
although am not an expert.

------
fluxinflex
I found what i was looking for at [https://jamesachambers.com/raspberry-pi-
storage-benchmarks-2...](https://jamesachambers.com/raspberry-pi-storage-
benchmarks-2019-benchmarking-script/)

------
rasz
Every usb 3.0 drive supports SuperSpeed. SuperSpeed is the name of 5Gbit/s
bitrate transfer mode.

What you are looking for is UASP support
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_Attached_SCSI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_Attached_SCSI)

